
A guide to salary negotiation for women in tech - hatchIT
https://dmv.myhatchpad.com/insight/a-guide-to-salary-negotiation-for-women-in-tech/
======
hatchIT
On average, women look for a 5% salary increase when applying to a new
position, whereas men look for a 7% salary increase.

For example, a male senior developer would expect to go from $160k to $171k,
while a female senior developer in the same position would seek to raise her
salary up to $168k. That difference might not seem like much, but compounded
year after year, it leads to the local gender pay gap that is close to 10%.

